# SAUDI ARABIA | Projects & Construction



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Saudi Arabia has unveiled "Coral Bloom" the first phase of "The Red Sea Project"

The Red Sea Project is being created as a unique, luxury tourism destination that will embrace nature, culture and adventure, setting new standards in sustainable development and positioning Saudi Arabia on the global tourism map.

The first phase of the project, including the airport, all designed by Foster + Partners is scheduled to open in December 2022. The entire project is expected to be finished by 2030.

"Coral Bloom" on Shurayrah Island





"The Red Sea International Airport"





"The Red Sea Project Masterplan"


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Isnt't this part of Neom? There is already a thread for that: NEOM | Projects & Construction


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

GeneratorNL said:


> Isnt't this part of Neom? There is already a thread for that: NEOM | Projects & Construction


It's not part of Neom, that's why I decided to create a new thread. This is located in Between Neom and the city of Jeddah. It's another area of development in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. As you can see the location is dominated by islands surrounded by corals. This is the perfect place for the country to start their tourism boom.


----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)

This project would be a very good alternative to other famous tourist destinations at Red Sea like Hurghada or Sharm El-Sheikh in Egypt. Instead of mass tourism it aims luxury experience for the high society class


----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)

Foster & Partners " CORAL BLOOM "


----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)

FOSTER & PARTNERS Red Sea Airport


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Condé Nast Traveller Middle East, Feb-March 2021 edition 










Detailed interview with John Pagano, CEO of The Red Sea Development Company on the following link: 
https://www.cntravellerme.com/how-the-red-sea-project-is-set-to-redefine-barefoot-luxury-travel


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Mind-boggling.


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Shaaran by Jean Nouvel Resort. 
Located in AlUla. Located 150 km away from The Red Sea Project.
Opening in 2025.





































Interview with Jean Nouvel talking about Sharaan. (French with English subtitles)





First look to the resort:


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

I hate to get all Star Trek but these last batch of photos in my mind is exactly what the Planet Vulcan's architecture would/should look like.


----------



## lesart (Nov 22, 2007)

Will they allow booze and bikinis? or mixed sex swimming pool, fitness centre, spa, beach clubs? You know.. all the basic ingredient that make for great holiday destination.?


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

lesart said:


> Will they allow booze and bikinis? or mixed sex swimming pool, fitness centre, spa, beach clubs? You know.. all the basic ingredient that make for great holiday destination.?


They will. They are creating "special areas" of tourism development such as The Red Sea Project, AlUla or NEOM. These will serve as benchmark for the rest of the country to get used to tourism and western culture.


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Designed as part of the first phase of "The Red Sea Project", the Southern Dunes hotel is set to open in 2022.

It is one of several projects designed by Foster + Partners as part of the tourist development, which its creators are billing as the "world's most ambitious tourism development".


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That Jean Nouvel project is truly amazing.


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

ThatOneGuy said:


> That Jean Nouvel project is truly amazing.


It truly is. They are bringing the best to Saudi. I am really excited to see all of this being built. Once the stuff starts getting finished, I will be one of the first ones in getting on a plane and go check it out for myself


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Mplsuptown said:


> I hate to get all Star Trek but these last batch of photos in my mind is exactly what the Planet Vulcan's architecture would/should look like.


Maybe they will film some movies over there when the development is finished


----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)

DESERT DUNE project is incredible. To make a desert ride on a BUGGY and then sleep in the middle of the desert. Mad Max Feeling !!


----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)

*Foster + Partners to create ring-shaped hotel on stilts in Saudi Arabia*









Foster + Partners to create ring-shaped hotel on stilts in Saudi Arabia


The Red Sea Project has revealed images of a Foster + Partners-designed hotel, which is set to be built on a Saudi Arabian island within the Red Sea.




www.dezeen.com


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

If new projects keep coming at this pace, and hopefully rules keep on loosen, Saudi Arabia will become to Top destination of the Middle East by 2030. I see this coming. Saudi is so big, with so much potential and culture. A diamond in the rough set to be polished.


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

"Coral Bloom" at The Red Sea Project starts taking shape. On this picture we can see how some segments of the resorts are already being traced. The bridge from mainland to Shurayrah Island is also being developed.

LandViewer satellite picture from 23/02/21:


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann (Feb 12, 2018)

Faruk... said:


> May be 🙄


not maybe. it is. They said it in the F1 press release.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

You all are right thanks for helping me








*A file photo of Jeddah Street Circuit where the 2021 Saudi Arabian Grand Prix is planned to be held.*


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

As I said, it's Jeddah, since the beginning that was Jeddah Corniche, not Riyadh.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*Type |* F1 Circuit (FIA Grand One Street Circuit)

*Location |* Jeddah Northern Corniche, KSA

*Hosting Event |* Formula 1 Saudi Arabian Grand Prix 2021

*Owner |* The Saudi Automobile & Motorsport Federation (SAMF) / Ministry Of Sport.

*Designer |* Tilke Engineers & Architects

*Layout Status |* Approved

*Total Length |* 6.175 km

*Budget |* TBD

*Main Contractor |* TBD

*Proposed Completion Date |* November 2021









*Circuit Facts*​

*THE FINAL DESIGN *​


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Faruk... said:


> *Type |* F1 Circuit (FIA Grand One Street Circuit)
> 
> *Location |* Jeddah Northern Corniche, KSA
> 
> ...


Are the venue infrastructure and buildings shown on the video and pics already under construction?? Race is happening in December. Don't know if the project is conceivable to be ready so quickly :O


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Awesome thing was happen if this project will complete in such a short time


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*Look: Saudi Arabia’s Riyadh Metro project first lines set to open in mid-2021*
$23 billion Riyadh Metro project is part of the Kingdom’s capital’s expansion plan

Published: April 04, 2021 16:24AFP and Compiled by Devadasan K P, Picture Editor
1 of 12







Metro lines are seen parked at a parking station during a tour of the Riyadh Metro in the Saudi capital. The first lines of Riyadh’s six-line, 176-km metro network are due to commence operation in mid-2021.Image Credit: AFP
2 of 12







Work on the $23-billion Riyadh metro project kicked off in April 2014. The Saudi capital city is also developing an integrated city-wide 1,900-km bus network with around 3,000 stops.Image Credit: AFP
3 of 12







Metro lines are pictured on a test drive to the King Abdullah Financial District station.Image Credit: AFP
4 of 12







Riyadh metro is a rapid transit system under construction in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia. It is part of the Riyadh Public Transport Project (RPTP), which will be the largest public transport project. Above, workers are pictured onboard a metro line on its way to King Abdullah Financial District station during a tour of the Riyadh Metro.Image Credit: AFP
5 of 12







Construction of the Riyadh metro project began in April 2014, while tunnelling work on Line 1 started in July 2015. Test runs on the metro commenced in August 2018.Image Credit: AFP
6 of 12







The longest line of the metro will be the 40.7km-long Line 3, or Orange Line, which will run from Madina Al Munawra to Rahman Al Awal Road.Image Credit: AFP
7 of 12







Workers are pictured at the King Abdullah Financial District station.Image Credit: AFP
8 of 12







Alstom provided 69 metro trains for the Riyadh metro project, with the last trainset shipped in February 2019.Image Credit: AFP
9 of 12







The metro trains will be operated in automated mode. Each train will have two cars. The driverless metro train will be 36m-long and 2.71m-wide.Image Credit: AFP
10 of 12







The driverless trains aim to provide a comfortable and convenient riding experience for passengers.Image Credit: AFP
11 of 12







A general view shows the King Abdullah Financial District station. This station is located at the eastern side of KAFD and west of King Fahad Road. In coordination with the Public Pension Agency, an agreement has been reached to allocate the land area of 8.150 square meter. KAFD station is a hub for three lines: Blue line, Yellow line and Purple line.Image Credit: AFP
12 of 12







Riyadh Metro stations are places where all Riyadh residents will gather whilst passing around the city. Thus, the metro stations are equipped with cutting-edge technology, making using the metro an exciting experience every day. A unified architectural design for all stations will contribute to raising the aesthetic level of the city.


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Riyadh metro system will be world-renowned, simply stunning.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*This Jaw-dropping Archipelago Is Set to Open in 2022 With Stunning Beaches, Desert Dunes, and Volcanoes*
The Red Sea Project, a multi-island resort development in Saudi Arabia, is proposing a step forward for sustainable hospitality.

Julia Eskins
April 02, 2021








A new "giga resort" is aiming to put Saudi Arabia back on luxury travelers' radars. Comprising 50 hotels — the first of which will open in 2022 — across an archipelago roughly the size of Belgium, The Red Sea Project is set to be the world's largest destination powered solely by renewable energy. With plans to achieve a 30% net conservation benefit by 2040, it doesn't just want to preserve the local environment, it also seeks to enhance it.








Courtesy of The Red Sea Development Company:
It's an ambitious goal for a project of this size. When fully completed in 2030, The Red Sea Project will boast 8,000 hotel rooms, 1,300 residential properties, and amenities across 22 islands. Energy will be generated from solar panels and wind turbines, fed into what will be the world's largest battery storage facility. This is just one of Saudi Arabia's many "giga" developments supported by the Vision 2030 program, an initiative designed to boost tourism and diversify the economy away from oil dependency.

As pioneering as it sounds, only 1% of the 17,400-square-mile expanse will be developed. With white-sand beaches, sweeping desert dunes, dormant volcanoes, mountain ranges, and the world's fourth-largest barrier reef system, the archipelago is a natural draw for outdoor enthusiasts. The project's lofty conservation efforts, ranging from exploring 3D-printed coral technologies to carbon-sequestering marine algae farms and mechanical trees, aim to keep it that way.








Courtesy of The Red Sea Development Company:
"We are acutely aware of our responsibility to protect this pristine environment and adopted stringent measures from the very beginning," says John Pagano, CEO of The Red Sea Development Company. "Careful selection of areas for development is one of the key ways in which we will achieve this. We're leaving 75% of our island archipelago untouched and designating nine islands as special conversation zones."

Part of the conservation effort focuses on the endangered green and hawksbill turtle species that are native to the area. The project has partnered with the King Abdullah University of Science and Technology to launch a turtle tagging program and implant sensors in coral reefs, lagoons, and nesting sites to monitor these habitats. A marine spatial planning exercise was also done to map out the lowest impact areas for development, says Pagano.








Courtesy of The Red Sea Development Company:
Eco-conscious practices will also be incorporated into the construction methods. Prefabricated modular elements are being manufactured off-site to minimize waste and disruption to fragile ecosystems, and the use of materials like green concrete, made with fewer resources, will be prioritized. Last month, London-based architectural firm Foster + Partners, which also designed the new Red Sea International Airport, unveiled their vision for part of phase one of the project: the Coral Bloom. The futuristic development on the gateway island of Shurayrah will encompass 11 hotels that will begin welcoming guests in late 2022.








Courtesy of The Red Sea Development Company:
"Coral reefs, by nature, are made of several different elements, but they come together to read as a singular entity. This was the inspiration for our master plan, where each of the resorts offers a different experience and appeals to a varied audience, but the entire island embodies a collective identity as Coral Bloom," says Gerard Evenden, head of studio at Foster + Partners.

Deriving inspiration from not only nature, but also the historical basket-weaving traditions of the region, the project aims to create earthy, low-carbon buildings with plenty of airy spaces to suit traveler preferences post-COVID-19. To prevent overtourism, the number of guests will be limited to one million each year, and this total will be carefully managed to ensure an even distribution, says Pagano.

Before the pandemic, tourism was growing steadily in Saudi Arabia, with the kingdom announcing the launch of its e-visa program in 2019 and providing 50 countries new access to the nation. If all goes according to plan, a project like the Coral Bloom could quickly put Saudi Arabia on the tourism map, especially if it grants travelers access to all the space and protected nature it promises.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

edited


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

all posts must be in English, please do not re post this video again, thanks

love your other posts tho!


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Yellow Fever said:


> all posts must be in English, please do not re post this video again, thanks
> 
> love your other posts tho!


Thats vedio's initial part was only in hindi
But maximum part of that vedio was in english
please firstly checked the whole situtation before saying something


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Faruk... said:


> Thats vedio's initial part was only in hindi
> But maximum part of that vedio was in english
> please firstly checked the whole situtation before saying something


first, rule is rule regardless of the amount of the language is used, second, you should have said something in the post about what he is saying, so we would have some idea and I probably wouldn't deleted it.


----------



## SatoshiNakamoto (Apr 17, 2021)

*How Saudia Became The Middle East’s Largest Airline*

Saudia is the Middle East’s largest airline this summer. It has overtaken Emirates and Qatar Airways, mainly thanks to its big domestic network that is still robust despite coronavirus. Saudia now has 158 aircraft, of which 103 are widebodies and 55 are narrowbodies. 










*Saudia is now the Middle East’s top airline*

While Emirates and Qatar Airways hog the limelight because of their enormous hub-and-spoke networks and well-promoted hard products, Saudia is the Middle East’s largest airline this summer. This is based on analyzing planned seat capacity for every airline in the region based on schedules supplied by the carriers to OAG. The top-10 are shown below.

Saudia: 20.36 million round-trip seats this summer
Emirates: 19.88 million
Qatar Airways: 18.69 million
Etihad Airways: 7.26 million
Flydubai 6.41 million
Flynas: 4.56 million
Turkish Airlines: 4.07 million
Air Arabia: 3.98 million
Oman Air: 3.21 million
Mahan Air: 3.14 million










*Up from third*
Despite a travel ban from 20 countries, Saudia has risen from third place in summer 2019 (S19) to first because of overtaking Emirates (which was top and is now second) and Qatar Airways (second and now third).

This was helped by much bigger cuts at the UAE and Qatar carriers: Emirates is down by 52% while it’s 33% for Qatar Airways. In contrast, Saudia has reduced by ‘just’ 26%.
Saudia’s pole position is all about its large domestic network – something that others don’t have. And it remains relatively strong, down as it is by a mere 7%. Indeed, the carrier’s expansive domestic operation means it is also the Middle East’s top airline by total flights, although it slips to third if available seat miles are considered. This makes complete sense given its short domestic routes and large fleet of narrowbodies.










Most of Saudia’s fleet comprises widebodies, but narrowbodies, especially the A320, are important too. Indeed, the A320 is the carrier’s top aircraft domestically. 
Photo: Anna Zvereva via Wikimedia.

*Saudia’s top countries*
Saudia plans to serve 34 countries on a passenger basis this summer, down from 41 in S19. Domestic service now accounts for over six in ten seats. Its top-10 countries are as follows.

Saudi Arabia: 12.51 million seats
Egypt: 1.36 million
United Arab Emirates: 1.10 million
Pakistan: 960,000
India: 744,000
Bangladesh: 527,000
Sudan: 387,000
Indonesia: 346,000
Turkey: 328,000
UK: 215,000
The UK is the only new country on the list, up from 12th in S19. It has replaced Malaysia, which was 10th and is now 11th. Saudi Arabia is an ‘amber’ country for the UK, meaning that quarantining and testing are required on arrival into the UK. In mid-August, Saudia will serve Heathrow 14-weekly: seven each from both Jeddah and Riyadh.











*Top international routes this summer*
Jeddah to Cairo is Saudia’s leading route, the same as in S19, although cuts have reduced it by almost half. In August, it’ll have 35 weekly departures on the 755-mile sector, all by A330-300s.

Jeddah-Cairo: 628,000 seats
Riyadh-Dubai: 559,000
Riyadh-Cairo: 411,000
Jeddah-Dubai: 377,000
Jeddah-Jakarta: 346,000
Jeddah-Dhaka: 342,000
Jeddah-Khartoum: 256,000
Jeddah-Lahore: 217,000
Jeddah-Istanbul: 205,000
Jeddah-Islamabad: 200,000










Jeddah remains Saudia’s main airport for international flights, although the gap between it and the country’s capital, Riyadh, has reduced significantly. This is likely to be because of coronavirus.
Indeed, pre-pandemic, Saudia had been clear on how it wished to develop a ‘true’ hub-and-spoke system at Jeddah. Key in this was the inauguration of terminal one in September 2019 with 45 contact stands and an initial capacity of 30 million passengers.



https://simpleflying.com/suadia-middle-east-largest-airline/


----------



## SatoshiNakamoto (Apr 17, 2021)

*Saudi Arabia Wants 100 Million Yearly Tourists – Saudia Will Play A Huge Role*

As Saudi Arabia reopens its border for the first in nearly 15 months, the country is looking to the future once again. As part of its ambitious Vision 2030, the Kingdom is looking to attract 100 million yearly tourists to the largely-unvisited nation. To meet this goal, flag carrier Saudia plans to play a huge role, flying millions of travelers to the nation with a robust network.










_While Saudia is one of the lesser-known Middle Eastern carriers, it was actually the largest in the region this summer. Photo: Vincenzo Pace | Simple Flying_

*Vision 2030*

In an interview at FTE Apex Virtual Expo 2021, Saudia CEO Captain Ibrahim Koshy spoke about his airline’s future. The guiding vision of Saudia will remain its home country’s bold ‘Vision 2030.’ First announced in 2016, the plan hopes to wean the Kingdom off of oil revenues and diversify its economy.

One key part of this vision will be tourism. While Saudi Arabia does not stand out as a travel destination in the Middle East, this could change soon. Through new infrastructure, visa-free access, and more connectivity, Saudi plans to welcome 100 million yearly tourists in the next decade.










To this end, Saudia will play a key role in this tourism expansion as the flag carrier. The airline already flies to over 50 international destinations and could reach even more. Saudia sees Vision 2030 as an opportunity to grow its presence globally and capitalize on the demand for its religious routes to Mecca and Medina as well.
In a statement about the airline’s future plans, Captain Koshy said,


> _“When we talk about the vision 2030, we’re talking about attracting 100 million tourists that did not come to Saudi Arabia previously…Saudia has a role, when you see what’s happening over the next five years and even beyond from here to 2030. We have a role to gear up to be ready to actually bring those people to and from here. Those 100 million tourists actually equate into 330 million airport users.”_


*Slowly recovering*

The last year has been challenging for Saudia. The carrier was reduced to flying only a few essential services due to the Kingdom’s strict travel ban. Not only did this prohibit foreigners from entering the country, but Saudi nationals also could not leave.

This meant passenger traffic plummeted for the flag carrier, with only repatriation and robust cargo services flying for much of the year. This meant Saudia’s bold plans to display its new terminal in Jeddah and grow its reach were put on the back burner for the foreseeable future.










However, these darker days are now behind the airline. On 17th May, Saudi Arabia reopened flights from all but 20 nations globally, ending the harsh travel ban. While several key markets remain banned (including the US, UK, France, India, and more), the carrier will see traffic rise dramatically thanks to outbound travelers and those wishing to return now.

*Domestic market busy*

While Saudia is behind its rivals in many avenues, it has one thing they don’t: a bustling domestic market. Domestic services have kept careers like Saudia busy through the last year as the market bounced back quickly. Notably, the Kingdom’s vast market has made Saudia the biggest airline in the Middle East this summer.
For now, keep an eye out for Saudia as it expands globally to attract more tourists to its home country.


----------



## SatoshiNakamoto (Apr 17, 2021)

*Exclusive interview: John Pagano, CEO of The Red Sea Development Company and Amaala*

Saudi Arabia’s mega vision for its tourism industry is thoroughly embodied by way of two large-scale developments along its Red Sea coast, led by the far-sighted John Pagano










The Red Sea Project is determined to transform the tourism trajectory of the world’s largest Arab economy. The sustainable development project which will have its own airport, ultra-luxury hotels and resorts, and cutting-edge mobility solutions, is spread across 28,000 square kilometres – for scale, that’s a little smaller than Belgium.

Within Saudi, the Red Sea development is among three other giga projects – including Neom, Qiddiya, and Amaala – that are being planned and executed as part of the kingdom’s Vision 2030, directly overseen by Saudi Arabia’s Crown Prince Mohammed Bin Salman.

John Pagano, a veteran property developer with nearly four decades of experience within the field, was handpicked and appointed to the role of CEO of The Red Sea Development Company (TRSDC) by the Crown Prince himself. Pagano, the former director of London’s Canary Wharf, who saw the London development project from its inception in the Margaret Thatcher era and spent 23 years with the group, was already retired when the idea of heading up TRSDC was suggested to him. “When I was approached about coming to Saudi Arabia, at first I wasn’t that interested. But they persuaded me to come. I met His Royal Highness, and I was honoured to have the future sovereign of this country directly ask me to lead what is a very near and dear project to him. It wasn’t just the project that attracted me as much as the effect that the project would have on helping transform the country and bring it into a [new] era,” Pagano tells _Gulf Business_.










Both the Red Sea project and Amaala are financially backed by the country’s sovereign wealth fund, the Public Investment Fund 

That new era that Pagano is referring to is the country’s drive to radically diversify its economy and tear it away from a decades-long disproportionate focus on oil. “In Saudi Arabia, tourism represents a relatively small proportion of the overall economy. Given the desire to diversify the economy, tourism makes a lot of sense. Today, we have something like 3-3.4 per cent contribution [of tourism] towards GDP, which is largely based on religious tourism.”

Ultra-luxe tourism mega-developments, like the Red Sea Project, are aimed at tipping that scale. The first phase of construction at the Red Sea is well underway. The team aims to deliver 16 hotels with approximately 3,000 hotel rooms, an international airport, and a new village to house the approximately 14,000 people that are going to live and work at the destination. “We hope to complete the first few hotels at the end of next year and then the balance of that phase by 2023.”

But mindless concretisation and plundering the natural resources of the area was a red flag from the get-go. Beyond sustainability, regenerative development was the overarching goal here. As Pagano explains, there are 90 islands as part of the Red Sea development, with plans to build on no more than 22 of them – leaving 75 per cent of the islands untouched.










The goal at the Red Sea is to increase the conservation value of the destination by 30 per cent over the next couple of decades
“The islands that we chose to develop were borne out of a very detailed planning exercise which was to create a computer simulation where we divided up the entire lagoon into 30,000 squares assigning a conservation value.” Each island was therefore assigned a conservation value, and the islands where construction would have the least impact on its flora and fauna were selected for development.

“The goal we set for ourselves was to actually increase the conservation value of the destination by 30 per cent over the next couple of decades. Sustainability is simply distilled down to not making a mess of the place, whereas regeneration seeks to leave the place better than when you arrived.”

For an area that is rich in marine biodiversity, mangroves, seagrasses and marine life including the critically endangered Hawksbill turtles and green turtles, it’s difficult to understate the importance of regenerative tourism in this area of the kingdom.

As part of the regenerative tourism concept, Pagano says that while the area can accommodate 10 million visitors a year, he will be limiting it to a million visitors, “based on our environment-caring capacity”.

With the success that Pagano has had with getting the Red Sea Project off the ground, he was additionally appointed to the role of CEO of Amaala, another giga tourism project aimed at attracting UHNWIs. “Our focus at the Red Sea is primarily on nature, ecotourism and sustainability. The main focus for Amaala is on arts and culture, and a very strong emphasis on wellness,” explains Pagano about how the two projects that he now directly oversees differ from one another. The first phase of development at Amaala will consist of six hotels and roughly 1,000 hotel keys, the construction of which is expected to be completed by the first quarter of 2024.

“Subsequent phases will be built out by the end of 2025, and then ultimately the entire project by the end of 2027, which in the aggregate will be about 3,000 hotel rooms across around 25 hotels.”
Saudi introduced its first international tourism e-visa in September 2019 to begin attracting droves of tourists, and by March 2020 had issued more than 400,000 tourism visas. But between the Red Sea and Amaala itself, will the supply of hotel rooms outstrip demand? Pagano is quick to counter that suggestion, adding that while the Red Sea and Amaala will deliver around 11,000 hotel rooms, an area of roughly only 50 kilometres along the French Riviera, including Nice and Cannes, has 40,000 rooms along that stretch.

Both the Red Sea and Amaala are financially backed by the country’s sovereign wealth fund, the Public Investment Fund (PIF). “With the Red Sea, our equity is committed, so we have the capital to build the first phase. I am signing a debt financing package raising SAR14.1bn. I’ve awarded SAR15bn, including a PPP contract [with the Acwa Power consortium]. To date, I’ve already spent SAR4.5bn.”










The main focus for Amaala is on arts and culture, and a very strong emphasis on wellness

Pagano says that while he does have the capital to build the Red Sea in its entirety, the aim is to incentivise the private sector to partner on the project too. “At the end of last year, we awarded a large scale PPP contract to a consortium led by Acwa Power. The consortium will build our utility infrastructure, including power, white water, wastewater municipal waste and district cooling. The power is 100 per cent renewable energy – the largest tourism destination in the world to be powered exclusively by renewables. We’re building the largest battery storage system in the world too. We have the largest district cooling plant, powered by renewable energy in the world. That contract was for direct domestic investment in the project. They’re deploying their capital for a 25-year concession to run, operate and maintain those utilities.”

Amaala is on a smaller scale than the Red Sea, but is also a roundly funded project. “Our equity [for Amaala] will be committed by PIF which allows us to move forward with the project. In time, we’ll be tapping the debt markets to raise debt financing. We’re looking and talking to green mobility providers to provide terrestrial, air and marine mobility solutions for the destination, so there are opportunities for the private sector to participate too.”

There are other large-scale tourism projects being built in Saudi including the $500bn Neom, the $8bn Qiddiya entertainment zone, the Soudah Development near the country’s border with Yemen into which PIF has already committed $3bn to build nearly 2,700 hotel rooms, and also the AlUla project for which the Crown Prince unveiled the development’s masterplan earlier this year and which is projected to contribute SAR120bn to the kingdom’s GDP. Pagano is on the board of the AlUla project too.

He explains that with many mega tourism development projects spread across the country, TRSDC can serve a much bigger agenda than its namesake. “The Red Sea Development Company is not a project company. It was never intended to be just the Red Sea. I wanted to build a real estate champion for the kingdom, to be able to not only do the Red Sea, but other projects starting domestically – Amaala is the manifestation of that vision – regionally, and potentially globally too.”
Pagano and team are off to a dream start.









Exclusive interview: John Pagano, CEO of The Red Sea Development Company and Amaala


Saudi Arabia’s mega vision for its tourism industry is thoroughly embodied by way of two large-scale developments along its Red Sea coast, led by the far-sighted John Pagano.




gulfbusiness.com


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*PROJECTS: Saudi Red Sea project awards iconic bridge contract to Archirodon*
1.2-km long bridge across the Red Sea will connect Shurayrah Island to the mainland









Rendering of Shurayrah Bridge which will connect The Red Sea Project's Shurayrah Island to the mainland. Image courtesy TRSDC website.
By Staff Writer, ZAWYA
The developer of Saudi luxury destination, The Red Sea Project, has appointed global engineering, procurement and construction contractor Archirodon to design and build a 1.2-kilometre long iconic bridge across the Red Sea as part of a 3.3-kilometre crossing to the project's main hub island, Shurayrah.
Shurayrah Island is one of the 22 islands in an archipelago of more than 90 selected for development and will house the Coral Bloom design master plan created by Foster + Partners.
The Red Sea Development Company (TRSDC) said in a press statement that the Shurayrah bridge will stretch across the Red Sea, with two small 36-metre sections at each end of the crossing to allow for movement of marine mammals.
Dutch firm ARCHIRODON has been appointed to provide engineering, procurement and construction support to complete the building of the Shurayrah Bridge, which will have two small 36 meter sections at each end of the crossing to allow for movement of marine mammals.

The Red Sea Project was announced by Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman in July 2017. Elements of the first phase of the flagship scheme are due to open in 2022. Upon full completion in 2030, the project will comprise 50 hotels offering up to 8,000 rooms and 1,300 residential properties across 22 islands and six inland sites.

Shurayrah Bridge will feature two 36-metre sections at each end of the bridge to allow free movement to marine mammals. SPA

The first phase of hotel and resort development on Shurayrah island is scheduled to open in 2023. SPA


Speaking at Dubai’s Arabian Travel Market last month, Pagano said the biggest challenge the developer has is not “messing up the place” and avoiding the “over-tourism” that has traditionally compromised nature-based tourist sites. “At the end of the day, our environment is our most valuable asset. It’s making sure that we balance the desire to build, and build it in a timely fashion, but never to the extent where we put at risk the very thing that will make this place so special,” he said.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*PROJECTS: Saudi Arabia's Red Sea project to issue airport terminal package soon*
Contracts worth $5.3 billion in the pipeline - TRSDC CEO John Pagano









Rendering of the planned international airport for The Red Sea Project in Saudi Arabia. Image used for illustrative purpose
Red Sea Development Company handout via Thomson Reuters Zawya
By Sona Nambiar, ZAWYA
The Red Sea Development Company (TRSDC), the developer of Saudi luxury tourism destination The Red Sea Project, plans to release a major package for the terminal buildings of its upcoming international airport, its CEO John Pagano told Zawya in an exclusive interview. 
“We have some big packages coming out over the next few months including the terminal buildings for the airport. We have already started construction on the airside, runways, taxiways, aprons etc. In fact, we have already started paving the actual runway. The airport will open by the end of 2022,” Pagano said. 
In July 2020, the Saudi joint-venture of *Nesma & Partners and Almabani* won the contract for the construction of the runways, aprons, taxiways, helipad, roads and navigation aids. 

He disclosed that the *Coral Bloom* master plan, which was announced in February 2021, will be coming to market in the latter part of 2021. The master plan, which hosts the majority of the 16 hotels that form part of Phase 1 of The Red Sea Project, will be built on Shurayrah Island. 
“There are 11 hotels on that island as well as a golf course and these are future packages that are due to come. We have committed 15 billion Saudi riyals ($4 billion) in construction contracts, and we got another 20 billion riyals ($5.3 billion) to go,” said Pagano. 
The 16 hotels that form part of the first phase will house 3,000 keys, he said. 

“By the end of 2022, we will open three new hotels and by the following year, we will open 13 new hotels thus completing Phase 1.” 

He added that two of the three hotels are already under construction and the developer is using off-site manufacturing techniques wherever possible. 

“The first hotel will start delivery on 1 July 2021. A desert resort is also on site,” he said. 
















PROJECTS: Saudi Arabia's Red Sea project to issue airport terminal package soon


Contracts worth $5.3 billion in the pipeline - TRSDC CEO John Pagano




www.zawya.com


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

king Fahad station completed










twitter.com/SaudiProject


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*Outrageous Theme Park To Be Built On Oil Platforms In Saudi Arabia*










Rendering of Saudi Arabia’s new theme park ‘The[+]
PUBLIC INVESTMENT FUND
Saudi Arabia will try to outdo the extreme entertainment attractions that Dubai offers by creating a massive new theme park, or “extreme park” as they call it. The Arabic kingdom announced plans for its new development called “The Rig” to open in 2025
Leave it to a Middle Eastern developer to convert an oil rig into a massive 150,000 square meter park and resort that will be located in the Arabian Gulf. All part of Saudi Arabias 2030 strategy to launch as a major tourism destination.



With funding by Saudi Arabia’s Public Investment Fund, The Rig will be offer up three hotels including one ultra luxury options as well as 11 restaurants all connected by platform bridges. There will be roller coaster rides and extreme adventure sports like diving and bungee jumping.
jumping.

















Rendering of Saudi Arabia’s new theme park ‘The[+]
PUBLIC INVESTMENT FUND
The developer claims they will “provide a multitude of hospitality offerings, adventures, and aquatic sporting experiences, a unique tourism attraction, expected to attract tourists from around the world.” The new destination is being marketed as the “world’s first tourism destination inspired by offshore oil platforms.”











Underwater restaurant at Saudi Arabia’s new theme[+]
PUBLIC INVESTMENT FUND
With competing destinations like Dubai, Abu Dhabi, and Doha, the developers are hoping to attract major attention from tourists in nearby countries, with the goal of gaining over a million visitors a year. Riyadh also announced earlier that the were developing a new city with the world’s fastest roller coaster in 2023. There will also be new airline routes from the US launching in the New Year that will offer non-stop options making it easier than ever to visit.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I’ve wondered about the potential of repurposing disused oil rigs. Very interesting project.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

I think Saudi would success in tourism sector since there's many tourism projects all around.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

nazrey said:


> I think Saudi would success in tourism sector since there's many tourism projects all around.


*Saudi Arabia to become number-1 in tourism, theme park being built on oil rig platform*








*Aim to become number 1 in tourism by 2030*
PIF said that this park will be different from other tourist destinations which will attract tourists from all over the world. When it will be ready, it has not been disclosed at the moment. According to reports, this project is part of Saudi Arabia’s ‘2030 Strategy’ which aims to make Saudi Arabia the number one tourism sector in the world.








Saudi Arabia to become number-1 in tourism, theme park being built on oil rig platform







presswire18.com


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

This is going to be fucking AWESOME

THE RIG:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh please... As if the thing the world needs most is just another oil-affluent desert country pumping billions into useless concrete monstrosities. 

The crowds these countries try to attract already realise that behind all this glitzy facade there's nothing but dirt. It's unsustainable, screws over human rights, religiously backwards and caters to an easily impressed audience that is vanishing quickly these days.

Try something more innovative and future-responsible, Saudi Arabia. Surprise the world.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## SatoshiNakamoto (Apr 17, 2021)

Saudi Arabia wants to be the new Dubai !!!


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

erbse said:


> Oh please... As if the thing the world needs most is just another oil-affluent desert country pumping billions into useless concrete monstrosities.
> 
> The crowds these countries try to attract already realise that behind all this glitzy facade there's nothing but dirt. It's unsustainable, screws over human rights, religiously backwards and caters to an easily impressed audience that is vanishing quickly these days.
> 
> Try something more innovative and future-responsible, Saudi Arabia. Surprise the world.


The taste of liberal tears... yummy! 😋😋😋


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Soriehlam said:


> The taste of liberal tears... yummy! 😋😋😋


The pseudo-taste of ultranationalist/too-conservative/super traditional, non-21st century medieval age or 19th-mid-20th century thinking,"outer-world"-unattractive/non-welcoming/non-all-accepting ,social-control-loving,mentality-/lifestyle-lifestyle-restrictive ,inhumane and regressive not-even-MODERATE-liberal far-right-ego-tears...Even more yummy...in a kinda werid way..You begged for it.Just the same langauge, that's all.More to say or nah?You to decide that of course .I'm all available for my ultra liberal comrades AND EVEN more my non-extremely thinking non-ultra-liberal/NEITHER non-far-right-fascist moderate liberal comrades,so I'm therefore I kind of available for you to further spread your ego-seeds of hatred here for today,the days to come or even the weeks ahead. I'm just saying.. 
My speciality(since 2015 in other social media platforms) to drive one really psychologically crazy😅🙂👍😉🌈💎🌈

Anyways, let's move on,instead. Right.Goodie👍😉


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

SatoshiNakamoto said:


> Saudi Arabia wants to be the new Dubai !!!


*Riyadh vs Dubai: Saudi district gears up for foreign firms*
AFP | Apr 7, 2021, 14:41 IST


RIYADH: Dangling off sun-dappled
skyscrapers
, construction workers put finishing touches to a long-delayed
financial district
in Riyadh that is taking centre stage as competition heats up with Dubai to attract foreign firms.
The
King Abdullah Financial District
(KAFD), a multi-billion-dollar project announced in 2006, is gearing up to "launch" in the coming months, formally declaring it open for business, multiple sources told AFP.
The mammoth development in the heart of Riyadh is preparing to capitalise on a government ultimatum to foreign firms -- those seeking state contracts in the biggest Arab economy must have their Middle East headquarters in the kingdom by 2024.
The ultimatum issued in February is seen as a direct challenge to Dubai -- a Gulf city that has long ruled as the region's business hub -- and comes as

Saudi Arabia
scrambles for investment to diversify the oil-reliant economy.


Central to that effort is KAFD, a 1.6-million-square-metre (over 17-million-square-foot) development filled with glass skyscrapers, a tree-lined walkway designed to resemble a riverbed and a mosque shaped like a desert rose.


"It's a sleeping giant getting ready to wake up," a consultant close to the project told AFP.


Billed as a special economic zone, the project is going all out to lure tenants.


KAFD will offer companies incentives, such as zero percent corporate tax for 50 years, a 10-year waiver from the state's "Saudization" policy to reserve jobs for Saudis and "preferential" treatment in government contracts, according to a document seen by AFP.


The incentives shared confidentially with several companies are subject to change closer to the launch, consultants privy to internal discussions say.


Long dismissed as a white elephant, the project has been beset by construction delays and cost overruns.


But after lying dormant for many years, construction cranes hovering over the site -- which stands out in Riyadh's relatively low-slung skyline -- have been feverishly active in recent months.








Riyadh vs Dubai: Saudi district gears up for foreign firms - Times of India


Middle East News: The King Abdullah Financial District (KAFD), a multi-billion-dollar project announced in 2006, is gearing up to "launch" in the coming months, formall




timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

In economic terms, theres nothing Dubai can't do to beat this. Most firms will move to Riyadh, and Dubai will remain as a simple tourism hub.


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hotel brands which will be present at the first phase of The Red Sea Project:


----------



## kalim shekh (Sep 24, 2015)

inauguration
View attachment 2274603

twitter.com/Aghamdi_22
View attachment 2274659

twitter.com/Turki_alalshikh
750.000 attendees in the first day
[/QUOTE]


----------



## kalim shekh (Sep 24, 2015)

*Riyadh Boulevard district, part of Riyadh season completed*


Opening ceremony


----------



## SatoshiNakamoto (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Saudi Arabia to become number-1 in tourism by 2030. LOL, I'd be surprised if they broke the Top 20 by 2030, let alone number 1. Sorry but Dubai has already been doing what Saudi is attempting to do for almost two decades now, and that's fallen out of fashion for most already.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Well,that's just simply not even enough, like literally, to be number 1.There's way more to do so to obtain the freaking number 1 spot,worldwide(a top 10 would be more realistic at the end of the day, though).Let alone already as soon as 2030,most definitely not enough in term of what we have seen here so far.Not even the current Xi-china can't do it for many obvious reasons as well....lol..But,a nice baby step,though, at least within the entertainment-field...Surprise, surprise..The easiest part for such regimes..Goodie to that ,at least,I suppose..lol..😌😄👍💎🌈


----------



## kalim shekh (Sep 24, 2015)

SatoshiNakamoto said:


>


Nice vedio thanks for uploding SatoshiNakamoto
And *Riyadh Boulevard district*
Is the first achievment of the K.S.A
For vision 2030


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Work under process in red sea


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

King Faisal Hospital: Al Ahsaa


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Al Ahsaa
Al baraaha plaza






























Al Ahsaa al Jawaahirgy building


















https://twitter.com/AhsaProjects


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

saudiprojects . The city of #Qadiya will embrace an area dedicated to the gamers and electronic game makers, it will be designed in inspiration from the most famous electronic game worlds such as Cyberpunk


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

The red see project: *Sheybaarah Isaland 








SHURAYRAH ISLAND | Red Sea Project - Phase 1 | U/C


officially, these hotels will be part of the first phase,




www.skyscrapercity.com











*


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> The red see project: *Sheybaarah Isaland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red sea development signed a contract with ReemEmirates to build the build the facade and roof of red sea project development


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

saudiprojects . Victory Systems: Launching the flying taxi for transportation in #Neom this year, building the first environmentally friendly flight system in the world


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann (Feb 12, 2018)

that glass floor looks SCARY. I could ride with it. imagine sitting there, looking down like 500m...


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Faruk... said:


> saudiprojects . Victory Systems: Launching the flying taxi for transportation in #Neom this year, building the first environmentally friendly flight system in the world


Saudi Airlines signed a deal with Lilium to buy 100 electric vertical take-off and landing aircraft.








SAUDIA Plans to Buy 100 Lilium Jets for eVTOL Operations in Saudi Arabia - Avionics International


Lilium signed an MoU with SAUDIA, the national flag carrier of Saudi Arabia, to collaborate in establishing an eVTOL network across Saudi Arabia.




www.aviationtoday.com




.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

the-jeddah-times 
Lazzarini is preparing to launch the world's largest yacht in Saudi Arabia, which will be called "Pangios" at an estimated cost of five billion dollars.

The yacht, which will be in the shape of a turtle, is expected to accommodate 60,000 people, and it is a floating city that includes Beach clubs, villas, malls and nine electric motors


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Faruk... said:


> the-jeddah-times Lazzarini is preparing to launch the world's largest yacht in Saudi Arabia, which will be called "Pangios" at an estimated cost of five billion dollars.
> 
> The yacht, which will be in the shape of a turtle, is expected to accommodate 60,000 people, and it is a floating city that includes Beach clubs, villas, malls and nine electric motors


 that looks ugly, there is no official source of this,


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> that looks ugly, there is no official source of this,


🤦‍♂️*see this*👇









To be built in Saudi Arabia, this $5 billion gigayacht concept is so massive that it can dwarf an oligarch's superyacht - The turtle-shaped Pangeos will house 60,000 people. A floating city in itself it will have beach clubs, villas, and even a mall. - Luxurylaunches


Can you imagine what a $5 billion terayacht comprises? Thanks to Lazzarini’s giant turtle-shaped floating city, we don’t have to imagine anymore. Breaking




luxurylaunches.com


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Faruk... said:


> 🤦‍♂️*see this*👇
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, it's been circulating around twitter for a while, but no one claim ownership, just it's a designer vision or a roamer.


----------



## ekowturks (Dec 27, 2017)

This is depressing as hell.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Faruk... said:


> 🤦‍♂️*see this*👇
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh... that yacht is most ugly yacht that i ever seen in my life...


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Some of you people are boring.

Build it!


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Boulevard extend now 3x bigger than Dubai global village





addadruh . One of Riyadh's new season areas, which will open on November 2Ist, will offer experiences from several countries through restaurants, markets and art, as well as cable, boat and submarine options in the world's largest industrial lake...








Tomorrow is the opening ceremony of the Boulevard Riyad City with the world's first event


Visitors to the Riyadh season are set to open the “Boulevard Riyadh City” openings tomorrow...




www.dubaiweek.ae


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

saudiprojects . Implementation works of the yacht dock project on Shoury Island in the #Red-Sea destination, which is directly linked to several resorts currently being implemented, and located near the golf courses on the island


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

addadruh . The opening of #Boulevard-world, the largest and most diverse areas of #Riyadh-season, where it embraces experiences and cultures from IO countries, and it also provides the possibility to travel by telefries and boats across the largest industrial Lake in the world


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

saudiprojects . The new headquarters of #SABC company in Al-Jabeel, one of the largest administrative headquarters in the world, with an area of 66 thousand m2 and 24 floors, it is a smart and sustainable building based on smart technologies and its employment for renewable energy


----------

